# cold smoking???



## rednecknm (Jan 2, 2012)

What is cold smoking and how does one do this?


----------



## alblancher (Jan 2, 2012)

Cold smoking it putting smoke on meat or cheese.  The temps are normally held below 100 degrees.  You are not cooking the food just flavoring it


----------



## alblancher (Jan 2, 2012)

When cold smoking meat it needs to be cured to allow prolonged smoke times.  Cheese is stable enough that it can be cold smoked right out of the package.   Something as simple as a cardboard box and a smoke generator is fine for cold smoking small quantities.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 2, 2012)

This is what you need to cold smoke.

http://www.amazenproducts.com/


----------



## up4smoke (Jan 16, 2012)

Alblancher, did you say simple???


----------



## alelover (Jan 17, 2012)

Real simple.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 17, 2012)

Here is a link for you to browse thru on cold smoking 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=cold+smoking


----------



## sound1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Looks to be some major engineering projects there...folks laugh when i tell them "I could smoke your cheese in a cardboard box", but Scott, That is one of the nicest UPS smokers to date, and a bit larger than my USPS Flat Rate unit.


----------



## ahakohda (Jan 17, 2012)

Can anybody advise me about using fluorescent bulb recycling drum for cold smoking. I got one brand new and its look like a perfect setup instead of a cardboard.


----------



## alelover (Jan 17, 2012)

Got a pic. I've never seen a fluorescent bulb recycling drum before.


----------



## alelover (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks sound. It was easier to build than it looks. The parts were destined for the dumpster at work and then I had a vision. LOL.


----------



## ahakohda (Jan 17, 2012)

Mine is a bit shorter but bigger in diameter. As funny as it sounds........


----------



## sound1 (Jan 17, 2012)

AHAKOHDA said:


> Mine is a bit shorter but bigger in diameter. As funny as it sounds........


Size doesn't matter, or so the say. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Anyway, looked them up and they say environmental friendly....but at $55 a pop, a little tape and free flat rate boxes from USPS would go along way, and the money you save could get ya an AMPS from http://www.amazenproducts.com/


----------



## alelover (Jan 17, 2012)

But for free it's a good deal.


----------



## ahakohda (Jan 17, 2012)

yep yep it was for free. I was even thinking to mount it on top of MES40 and cold smoke something while I hot smoking another stuff.


----------



## venture (Jan 17, 2012)

We only have two in our house.

For small cold smokes like cheese, BBB or Canadian Bacon?

We just use the AMNS in the Weber 22.5 kettle.

Works fine.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 17, 2012)

AHAKOHDA said:


> yep yep it was for free. I was even thinking to mount it on top of MES40 and cold smoke something while I hot smoking another stuff.


You could do this but tape a plastic bag over the Controler...It don't need smoked! ...or...Put a 90* Elbow and run a Stack over to your tube...JJ


----------



## sound1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> You could do this but tape a plastic bag over the Controler...It don't need smoked! ...or...Put a 90* Elbow and run a Stack over to your tube...JJ


I'm sorry Jimmy, BUT...........


----------



## ahakohda (Jan 18, 2012)

There was a picture on this forum. Someone put another box on top of original smoker. Its kinda rises around half a feet and connected with a pipe. I wonder if it affects air circulation in MES.


----------



## up4smoke (Jan 18, 2012)

alelover said:


> Real simple.


That is awesome! My co-workers bout fell down when I told them I smoked meat in there!
 




AHAKOHDA said:


> Mine is a bit shorter but bigger in diameter. As funny as it sounds........


This will surely work!




AHAKOHDA said:


> yep yep it was for free. I was even thinking to mount it on top of MES40 and cold smoke something while I hot smoking another stuff.


Might want to watch how much heat you allow up there if you're cold smoking it...


----------



## ahakohda (Jan 19, 2012)

I want to use my barrel on top of MES40 kinda like this


----------



## up4smoke (Jan 19, 2012)

Ingenius. Just watch your temps. If it gets too warm just raise the barrell up a bit more so the smoke will have more time to cool b4 hittin the meat. Seeing all that ice, you may not have that problem...


----------

